# Tenting



## fly agaric (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Fly agaric here, hope all is well?
Looking for cheap camping in the midlands


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome.
Do you realise this is a motorhome forum.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 21, 2012)

We do try to cater for other wild campers too though. The only problem is, a lot of the places we know need hardstanding whereas tenters want soft ground. Still, stay tuned, some pubs or pull ins have grass so both can be accommodated!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree with the pubs Vern but surely if we start getting tents in POIs it will be a quick way to have the authorities put no camping or no overnighting signs up.

A lot POIs are on a fine edge and this could be the final straw for some of them.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 21, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I agree with the pubs Vern but surely if we start getting tents in POIs it will be a quick way to have the authorities put no camping or no overnighting signs up.
> 
> A lot POIs are on a fine edge and this could be the final straw for some of them.



Give the guy a break.....he's only asking for somewhere cheap to pitch his tent!.....And with our summers getting wetter he may be thinking of getting a campervan soon.

Some farmers will let you camp on their land if you ask and offer them a fiver and there is always the Caravan and Camping Club CS sites
The Camping and Caravanning Club Campsite Search and Book - Version 7.4


----------



## n brown (Sep 21, 2012)

this threads getting a bit intense for my liking


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 21, 2012)

n brown said:


> this threads getting a bit intense for my liking



Twas my intent to pitch up for the little guy......may want to canvass for some more opinion


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 21, 2012)

fly agaric said:


> Hi Fly agaric here, hope all is well?
> Looking for cheap camping in the midlands



Do you just have a tent or do you have a campervan?

The advice you'll get on here will be for campervans/motorhomes only, so if you are tenting you are possibly not looking at the right website


----------



## n brown (Sep 21, 2012)

he'll soon learn the guy ropes,you marquee my words.[i just made me wince then,might be time for a nap]


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

n brown said:


> he'll soon learn the guy ropes,you marquee my words.[i just made me wince then,might be time for a nap]



You are so droll nbrown.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Do you just have a tent or do you have a campervan?
> 
> The advice you'll get on here will be for campervans/motorhomes only, so if you are tenting you are possibly not looking at the right website



That was the point I was making, not having a go.

He would be better off on a camping website, but the name of this group is a little misleading at a glance.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 21, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> That was the point I was making, not having a go.
> 
> He would be better off on a camping website, but the name of this group is a little misleading at a glance.



Aw! Sweet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :raofl:

The oft mis-interpreted nature of the typed word. Dangerous stuff!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 21, 2012)

Being gobby has it's advantages sometimes when you go on and on and on and on using 300 words where 3 would do :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Being gobby has it's advantages sometimes when you go on and on and on and on using 300 words where 3 would do :lol-049:



Advantage to who!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi - :camper::camper::camper::camper::camper: CLs are cheap(ish)


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 21, 2012)

He hasn't been back,do you think he might of pegged it ? :lol-061:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> He hasn't been back,do you think he might of pegged it ? :lol-061:



I feel bad now!

I was only just pointing out the slight error.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Sep 21, 2012)

Phil might correct me but it's my understanding that the forum is open to anyone whether they have a motorhome or not. I recall many tenters having been members here, The Rebel Camper for one?.....indeed one chap who has been a member for many years and was top poster for a while but now no longer has a motorhome and prefers to "curl up in his car for the night".

Apologies if my post was a little brash.....just can't help standing up to perceived authority. I know, it'll get me into trouble one day:egg:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Phil might correct me but it's my understanding that the forum is open to anyone whether they have a motorhome or not. I recall many tenters having been members here, The Rebel Camper for one?.....indeed one chap who has been a member for many years and was top poster for a while but now no longer has a motorhome and prefers to "curl up in his car for the night".
> 
> Apologies if my post was a little brash.....just can't help standing up to perceived authority. I know, it'll get me into trouble one day:egg:



No problem. I'll help anyone but camping seems a lot different to motorhomes or even sleepping in cars.


----------



## moonshadow (Sep 21, 2012)

I think you have all scared him away, this forum takes some getting used to!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

moonshadow said:


> I think you have all scared him away, this forum takes some getting used to!



That's right Sue make me feel worse.


----------



## Mad Manx (Sep 21, 2012)

I do everything from big Tonka Toy covert camper down to a land rover and Oz tent depending on what i am doing.
Most pubs which allow motors allow tents as well:rolleyes2:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't think we should get sniffy about any campers wishing to join us.  After all, most of us started with either a tent or caravan, perhaps both. 

Maybe this site might encourage them to go the motorhome route eventually.

Just sayin'


----------



## Mad Manx (Sep 21, 2012)

I am sure clans man could add separate poi file that had areas that allowed tented camping ?
Just like the excellent pub stop one !


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Sep 21, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> That's right Sue make me feel worse.



The original poster, Fly Agaric, should have been encouraged to use this site has he would not take up "mushroom". Lol


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

Daiboy said:


> The original poster, Fly Agaric, should have been encouraged to use this site has he would not take up "mushroom". Lol



You been on those magic mushrooms again Dai?


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Sep 21, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> You been on those magic mushrooms again Dai?



I think original post was a windup.  Fly Agaric is a poisonous mushroom that makes one hallucinate.  As we've not heard since from the original poster I wonder if it was a windup or even perhaps a mystery shopper!!

Having said that I do agree and have said so in previous posts this website is for anyone interested in the great outdoors whether a camper, motorhomer, tugger or as mentioned earlier in the thread people like
Mandrake who has a great deal of experience of wilding but has no suitable vehicle at present but is "happy to doss down in his car for the night". ( that sentence could rival one of OH's for length without a full stop)..  Lol Daiboy


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

Daiboy said:


> I think original post was a windup.  Fly Agaric is a poisonous mushroom that makes one hallucinate.  As we've not heard since from the original poster I wonder if it was a windup or even perhaps a mystery shopper!!
> 
> Having said that I do agree and have said so in previous posts this website is for anyone interested in the great outdoors whether a camper, motorhomer, tugger or as mentioned earlier in the thread people like
> Mandrake who has a great deal of experience of wilding but has no suitable vehicle at present but is "happy to doss down in his car for the night". ( that sentence could rival one of OH's for length without a full stop)..  Lol Daiboy



Keep your nose out Dai. who asked you. lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 21, 2012)

Daiboy said:


> I think original post was a windup.  Fly Agaric is a poisonous mushroom that makes one hallucinate.  As we've not heard since from the original poster I wonder if it was a windup or even perhaps a mystery shopper!!
> 
> Having said that I do agree and have said so in previous posts this website is for anyone interested in the great outdoors whether a camper, motorhomer, tugger or as mentioned earlier in the thread people like
> Mandrake who has a great deal of experience of wilding but has no suitable vehicle at present but is "happy to doss down in his car for the night". ( that sentence could rival one of OH's for length without a full stop)..  Lol Daiboy



You bughas! I saw that.

Mongoose indeed .... bar stewards! :lol-049:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 21, 2012)

Does Mandrake know you've been taking his name in vain? :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Does Mandrake know you've been taking his name in vain? :lol-053:



Hes a brother from Porthcawl.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

Daiboy said:


> I think original post was a windup.  Fly Agaric is a poisonous mushroom that makes one hallucinate.  As we've not heard since from the original poster I wonder if it was a windup or even perhaps a mystery shopper!!
> 
> Having said that I do agree and have said so in previous posts this website is for anyone interested in the great outdoors whether a camper, motorhomer, tugger or as mentioned earlier in the thread people like
> Mandrake who has a great deal of experience of wilding but has no suitable vehicle at present but is "happy to doss down in his car for the night". ( that sentence could rival one of OH's for length without a full stop)..  Lol Daiboy



I question where your heart lies here Dai.

You mention tuggers again.

Is this a sexual thing?


----------



## Firefox (Sep 22, 2012)

Fly Ageric... seems like a good name to me especially where tents are concerned ;-) Never had amanita muscarens but as a mushroom lover I'd like a go sometime!


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 22, 2012)

can i just point out, the POI's are not a major secret, they are all on this forum, you only have to look, they are all lurking somewhere, and surely, if the dude likes camping in a tent we should welcome him, he might be able to make

cake:wacko:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 22, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> can i just point out, the POI's are not a major secret, they are all on this forum, you only have to look, they are all lurking somewhere, and surely, if the dude likes camping in a tent we should welcome him, he might be able to make
> 
> cake:wacko:



You are really not fussy are you kimbo.
As long as they bring food. lol


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 22, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> You are really not fussy are you kimbo.
> As long as they bring food. lol



Wondered when you wo gunna start picking on me again, since that mongoose came here you've been good to me, was getting a bit worried, i hate not been picked on, i feel un victimised :lol-053:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 22, 2012)

fly agaric said:


> Hi Fly agaric here, hope all is well?
> Looking for cheap camping in the midlands



Anybody living in the Midlands with a lawn to share with fly agaric - come on be nice to a new member. :hammer: B4 he pegs it


----------

